# Wood Stack Pictures



## ProMac1K (Jul 20, 2009)

This will be my second year cutting wood for the forced-air burner that is piped into the ducting in the basement. First year that I plan to cut and stack wood for full-time use. Last year I just cut up various stuff I accrued when cleaning up the yards on the farms, and made a crib similar to the ones in the Northern Tool catalog to let it season. To make a long story short, i'm new to stacking wood. I know there's a lot of threads to research on in the archives (and I will use the search function until I get silly), but I bet some of you have some pictures taken of your wood piles, where you stack your wood, and how you stack it.

I would love to see your pictures to get an idea on how I should go about storing what I get cut. The terms cord and face cord come to mind, and once I figure out them maybe i'll get an idea on how you stack. But pictures would help to understand the concept. Hope some of you can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 20, 2009)

There's 8 full cord [128 cf/per] in this stack. Put up early in the spring, covered on top, good to burn by winter.


----------



## wistattman (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is how I stack my wood - allows for air flow through the stack for better drying. Each of the rows have about 2 face cord - all together there should be approx 11 full cord of wood. Gary


----------



## David Wayne (Jul 20, 2009)

Wistattman, those are sure neet looking stacks. How do you keep the weeds and grass from growing up between the rows?


----------



## wistattman (Jul 20, 2009)

David Wayne said:


> Wistattman, those are sure neet looking stacks. How do you keep the weeds and grass from growing up between the rows?



In late May and late July, I spray Roundup in between the rows. Keeps in clear of grass and weeds for sure.

Gary


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 20, 2009)

Good pictures!

So do the stacks have to be covered? Some I see do, some I see don't. Obviously they don't have to be in a building, but how long will they last being exposed without being covered. Will they get moisture and bug damage that way?


----------



## yooper (Jul 20, 2009)

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job Gary.

Here's mine. I stack on pallets a two deep row, always four feet tall, and as long as I can. I cover the stacks before the winter rains start and don't uncover them until I burn and then I just roll the plastic (black visqueen from HD) back as needed.

That one pile is 96 feet long so just over 8 cords. I have about 88 feet of that pile left for this year plus another 6 cords of fresh.


----------



## wistattman (Jul 20, 2009)

Highbeam:

That is a nice stack of wood. Wish my ranks would stand up like your's. Seems as it drys, my ranks start to lean some. In September, I move all of that wood inside so it doesn't get snow or rained on. 

Gary


----------



## bohawg1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey what would happen if one of the racks would fall over? seem like they would just keep knocking the other ones over. Boy that would be a mess, naw i do like these stack, im imbarassed to show my stacks after looking at these .... very nice


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jul 21, 2009)

bohawg1 said:


> Hey what would happen if one of the racks would fall over? seem like they would just keep knocking the other ones over. Boy that would be a mess, naw i do like these stack, im imbarassed to show my stacks after looking at these .... very nice



I thought of dominoes too...LOL what a mess.


----------



## wistattman (Jul 21, 2009)

bohawg1 said:


> Hey what would happen if one of the racks would fall over? seem like they would just keep knocking the other ones over. Boy that would be a mess, naw i do like these stack, im imbarassed to show my stacks after looking at these .... very nice



Actually the rows of wood are quite solid. Very little wobble and when they do start to lean a little bit because of drying, I can get in between the rows and straighten them up. 

Last year, we had a strong wind storm go through the farm where this wood is rank up. I think it was a small twister, because some trees about 200 yards from the wood pile were broke off and thrown. Anyways I was afraid I would find the ranks all topple over, but they were still standing. Guess I've just been lucky so far.

Gary


----------



## jwatson (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's mine
1st one is two deep


----------



## STANG302 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good pile (at friends parrents house) for next year. Stacked probably could have been seporated a little bit. And the pile is ready to be split and transfered to be stacked at my house in the bottom pic.





And our poor stack job.





Here's a good question. Where are everyone getting there pallets from?
Getting them free or purchase?

Found an auction for a 20 or so yesterday. But didn't get there in time to bid. They went for $30. Wish I would have gotten there earlier.


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, looks like you've all been busy. 

I better head for the woods!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Laird (Jul 21, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


>



Nice setup (and Jeep) you got there! Plenty of room to expand and work in.
I'd rep ya but alas it is too soon yet.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 21, 2009)

STANG302 said:


> Here's a good question. Where are everyone getting there pallets from?
> Getting them free or purchase?
> 
> Found an auction for a 20 or so yesterday. But didn't get there in time to bid. They went for $30. Wish I would have gotten there earlier.



I don't use pallets, I get 4 and 5 foot 4x4s for free from work, they come as spacers between skids of steel, and I don't have to drive the truck 125 miles round trip to pick them up, just toss em in the back seat. 

This also works well when hauling in in the winter, usually they bust right loose with the sledge after the wood is off them, instead of tripping over the pallets until spring.

Steve


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 21, 2009)

yooper said:


> :greenchainsaw:



I am so jealous. Mines not as nice as yooper.


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice seeing all the good pictures. 

Question for everyone...... Is it better to stack the wood next to a building (such as a vinyl garage), or is it better to stack it totally "free-air" out in the open? Open to the wind or blocked from the wind? What about stacking indoors vs. outdoors? Basement vs. lean-to? 

:monkey:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 21, 2009)

STANG302 said:


> Here's a good question. Where are everyone getting there pallets from?
> Getting them free or purchase?
> 
> Found an auction for a 20 or so yesterday. But didn't get there in time to bid. They went for $30. Wish I would have gotten there earlier.



WOW im in the wrong business. We give them away at the plant I work at by the semi truck load. I have several my real wood pile is sitting on that are 10' and 12' long, all free. Wanna buy some??


----------



## frenchy85 (Jul 21, 2009)

> Here's a good question. Where are everyone getting there pallets from?
> Getting them free or purchase?
> 
> Found an auction for a 20 or so yesterday. But didn't get there in time to bid. They went for $30. Wish I would have gotten there earlier.


[/QUOTE]


Go to your local lumberyard or masonry supply store. They will usually just give them to you if they didn't have to pay a deposit on them. Another option is to ask a contractor who does a lot of roofs, as shingles come on a pallet they ususally just throw them away.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 21, 2009)

Laird said:


> Nice setup (and Jeep) you got there! Plenty of room to expand and work in.
> I'd rep ya but alas it is too soon yet.



Thanks....


----------



## KTM640 (Jul 22, 2009)

Last year the wood was stacked in rows with the wife and kids helping. They complained the whole time about it being a pain to stack it without the row leaning or falling over. 

This year we stacked the wood in a circular/cylinder shape and so far no complaints or tipping piles from my helpers.

The pile in the picture is 5ft tall and 10ft in diameter. Rough calculation on the amount of wood in the pile so far is 9.4 face cords. Looking to top the pile off with another foot or two of wood. I've got enough split wood to start another pile, so we'll see how this circular stacking holds up through the season.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 22, 2009)

Good pictures I would like to see more.

Sometimes I just stand and look at mine.


----------



## clutch25 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures of mine...

2 stacks, roughly 65' long and 5' high...












Still working on the second one and should probably start a 3rd soon.


----------



## JAL (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's mine. I use metal pallet racks (they were free) and the stack is 20' long x 8' wide x 8' tall. The covered wood shed is 10' x 12' and stacked 8' high. And all real close to the OWB for ease of loading. 

View attachment 104587


View attachment 104588


----------



## LAH (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice stacks of wood. You guys have too much time.:jawdrop:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 22, 2009)

LAH said:


> Nice stacks of wood. You guys have too much time.:jawdrop:



I hear ya, mine looks the same as it did a couple months ago. Need to finish splitting about 1/2 cord and then start working on rebuilding the woodshed so I can fill it this winter. 8x32 but the roof is totally shot, just gonna put some tin on top, and maybe a tarp system for the sides. I'll start a post on it when I get going on it.

Steve


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Jul 22, 2009)

I have (so far) a total of 3 stacks like this: 






Each stack is roughly 12' long x 3' wide x 4' tall (splits are roughly 18", double rows on each pallet). We are running a little behind getting the rest of our wood split/stacked because hubby's been in the hospital twice since April but we are getting back on track this week. (Thanks going out to a member on this list who helped noodle up some big maple rounds!  ) For winter storage I'm planning on spanning the racks with pallets on top and tarps attached to them. The tops will be tipped a bit for allow for drainage.

We have a friend, whom I call my "Pallet Fairy", who delivers pallets at no cost to us when we need them. Also, you can find pallets fairly often on Craig's List. I personally like the 40" x 48" size for our 18" splits - gives me a little space between the double rows to dump the odd ball sizes/cut offs.

Edit: Oops! Forgot to say: I used to 'free stack' but with 5 grandchildren under the age of 3-1/2 running around here at times, I find the pallet storage method much more sturdy.

Shari


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 22, 2009)

Great pictures! It's nice to see straight, neat stacks of split wood. Lets you know that there's been work accomplished, and a good feeling knowing you won't go cold that winter.

I'm debating where to start my new stacks of wood. Do you want it protected from a certain direction? Do you want it facing a certain way? Is it not good to stack it inside a lean-to or enclosed building? What about stacking it to the side of a building?

Hope you can give me some pointers. It looks like everyone has there own way of doing it.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's the result of the season's trial run of the splitter at a friend's.






Here's about a week ago. (sorry about the pictures, the camera's "dusk" setting is touchy) It's all stacked on pallets and this is about 1/3 of the wood they usually get for a season.


----------



## giXXer (Jul 23, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> Great pictures! It's nice to see straight, neat stacks of split wood. Lets you know that there's been work accomplished, and a good feeling knowing you won't go cold that winter.
> 
> I'm debating where to start my new stacks of wood. Do you want it protected from a certain direction? Do you want it facing a certain way? Is it not good to stack it inside a lean-to or enclosed building? What about stacking it to the side of a building?
> 
> Hope you can give me some pointers. It looks like everyone has there own way of doing it.



I made the mistake of stacking my wood next to my shed last year. When it would warm up a little the snow on the shed's roof would melt and then re-freeze on the wood pile. I should have taken a picture. It was 16"X21'LX5'H of solid ice covered wood. It took forever to thaw. This year I am in the process of pouring a concrete pad near the OWB so I can put the shed and my wood stacks on it. I also plan on building a slant roof shelter over the wood so I don't have the same problems with ice.

I store my wood near the side property line which runs north to south. I end up angling the wood on a 45 to the property line which faces the wood to the southwest. Due to all of the trees on the property my stacks get the most direct sunlight (1:00-sunset) that they can get positioned like this. I use free pallets as well to stack the wood on. I guess I'm lucky to live in an area where local businesses put them out by the curb for people to take. This time of the year they are everywhere. In the winter you have a hard time finding any. Since I've been clearing trees to pour the pad I save the nice straight poplars and cut them in about 8' lengths, use the post hole digger and drop them in the ground for the vertical supports. I also make sure to leave a couple of feet in between stacks to allow the wind to aid in the wood drying process. Last year I didn't measure between the posts and only have a rough idea of how much wood I burned. This year everything is measured out in face cords so I can keep better track of the wood consumption.


----------



## 23putts (Jul 23, 2009)

Halfway done for winter...Ready for it to cool off so I can get back to work..


----------



## blades (Jul 24, 2009)

current crop for this winter behind fence.
next years crop, I'm working on.


----------



## LAH (Jul 24, 2009)

That's nice Blades.


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2009)

Starting to get a little momentum


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LAH (Jul 25, 2009)

Treevet.............I like your splitter & conveyor. I'm planning to split today after an oil change [TW6]. Only wish I had a conveyor.


----------



## treevet (Jul 25, 2009)

LAH said:


> Treevet.............I like your splitter & conveyor. I'm planning to split today after an oil change [TW6]. Only wish I had a conveyor.



Thanks, LAH, That splitter would have you buried to your belly button if you did not add the conveyor. I did it for 1 year and found out. Cheers.


----------



## Scrapiron (Jul 25, 2009)

*Getting ready*

I'm a bit behind this year.. just 5.5 cords stacked, need about 6 more. Three of the stacks of wood are 24" wide.

I may need a lot less since I put R-30 in the attic (previously there was about R-9), so now my total is ~R-40. I know I was losing a ton of heat out of the attic- the ceilings in house are the original boards and there are the natural gaps that come with 125 years.

I stacked my rows so each is a cord, I wanted to show folks around here what a "real" cord is. I'm tired of guys telling me that can get a whole cord in their F-150 stacked level to the sides. I say, here's four pallets (4x4x4), now THAT's a cord.  Really, I'm not being a jerk, but when they say, yeah, it's 128 cubic feet in my truck, I show 'em what 128 cuft is. This isn't a daily thing... but it has been interesting to see guy's expressions. 

Now, there are a lot of people who do know what a cord is and deliver that, so I don't want to give the impression no one around here knows. Sorry for the rant. 

Anywho, I'll top off the stacks once more wood comes in.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=104845&d=1248537475">

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=104846&d=1248537506">


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you guys with open-sided sheds worry about a cross wind while it's raining? I can see how it helps for the majority of the moisture (downpour).


----------



## Scrapiron (Jul 25, 2009)

I use a few tarps on the end of the stacks if it rains hard and long. Most of my stack remains dry. If it's a short or light rain, I don't worry about getting the tarps out.


----------



## blades (Jul 25, 2009)

Yea I have gotten a few of those "cords" when I was out of commission. Longest rulers I've ever seen. More like a face cord of burnables and 2 face cords of air. Each stack in pic is apx 20ft long x 5ft high x 16"avg wide.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 25, 2009)

wistattman said:


> Here is how I stack my wood - allows for air flow through the stack for better drying. Each of the rows have about 2 face cord - all together there should be approx 11 full cord of wood. Gary





I just saw these picture-that is BEAUTIFUL, my friend! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 25, 2009)

wistattman said:


> Here is how I stack my wood - allows for air flow through the stack for better drying. Each of the rows have about 2 face cord - all together there should be approx 11 full cord of wood. Gary



Just looked at your good pictures again. Do those rows fill in with snow real bad, or do you work from the outside in, so it isn't an issue?


----------



## Straightgrain (Jul 26, 2009)

Some of my woodpile pics. 
I also have three cords of fir on the driveway sold and ready to load out.
Cows are sold and at the meat locker.
Ready for hunting season now.
Put away the splitter and get out the meat grinder/sausage stuffer.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 26, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> Just looked at your good pictures again. Do those rows fill in with snow real bad, or do you work from the outside in, so it isn't an issue?





He said in reply # 9 that he takes the wood inside in September so it doesn't get snowed or rained on.

That's a LOT of work!


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, I overlooked that.

Even for others that store outside, does the moisture from the snow rot the wood that is cut and stacked? Or maybe everyone does take theirs in before winter?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 26, 2009)

Scrapiron said:


> I'm a bit behind this year.. just 5.5 cords stacked, need about 6 more. Three of the stacks of wood are 24" wide.
> 
> I may need a lot less since I put R-30 in the attic (previously there was about R-9), so now my total is ~R-40. I know I was losing a ton of heat out of the attic- the ceilings in house are the original boards and there are the natural gaps that come with 125 years.
> 
> ...



Ehhhhhhhh 4+4+8 is a cord


----------



## Scrapiron (Jul 26, 2009)

*I mis-spoke- should have said two pallets. *

Those stacks are 2ft wide, 4 feet high, and 16 feet long.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 26, 2009)

Scrapiron said:


> Those stacks are 2ft wide, 4 feet high, and 16 feet long.



Yup also a cord


----------



## Mossy (Jul 26, 2009)

Got a ways to go but this is what I have so far. The pile is 8 ranks deep. I'll post again in a few weeks.


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 26, 2009)

Mossy said:


> Got a ways to go but this is what I have so far. The pile is 8 ranks deep. I'll post again in a few weeks.



I'm envious, you've had more fun than I have! LOL


----------



## Vangellis (Jul 26, 2009)

This years booty so far. I just started splitting the big pile yesterday. It's mostly tops left from logging a couple years ago and dead standing trees.
it'll be good to go by November.











Using my neighbors 21 ton MTD splitter. I know MTD gets a bad rap but we've beat thing thing to death and it just keeps running smooth and getting the job done.











Kevin


----------



## crankster69 (Jul 26, 2009)

Great photos guys.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I split this pile and another about half as much in March I will have to stack to keep up with y'all. I got close to two cords split ans stacked today but have not photoed it. I will do some more tomorrow and then take pics of all my stacks!


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 27, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


>



Very nice set up and racks you got there! +1 for you.  Unfortunately, I don't have that much room to work... but I can dream!


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 27, 2009)

Mossy said:


> Got a ways to go but this is what I have so far. The pile is 8 ranks deep. I'll post again in a few weeks.



Nice stack ya have there.... some rep for you!


----------



## truecountry469 (Jul 27, 2009)

STANG302 ask furniture stores about pallets and other retailers they give them away or pay to depose of them ,,,,my wifes father owns a furniture store and they get some strong hard wood pallets with sides ....... my free wood doesnt look as good as yall pics ,,,,,,,,,, but hey its freeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## WidowMaker (Jul 27, 2009)

Got about 16 cords spilt and stack but here about 8 or 10 more to be split and stacked...


----------



## Mossy (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Big. You guys have some nice stacks there.


----------



## LAH (Jul 28, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> Got about 16 cords spilt and stack but here about 8 or 10 more to be split and stacked...



Good looking county.


----------



## BigPITA (Jul 28, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> Got about 16 cords spilt and stack but here about 8 or 10 more to be split and stacked...



Some nice looking firewood there.... makes me envious that I don't have any in the backyard to split!


----------



## treevet (Jul 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I split this pile and another about half as much in March I will have to stack to keep up with y'all. I got close to two cords split ans stacked today but have not photoed it. I will do some more tomorrow and then take pics of all my stacks!



Hey rope....I'd liketa see another pict of yer splitter. Whatdaya got there.


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 28, 2009)

Just an update to what has been going on with my firewood situation.

Well I didn't take any pictures as what i've cut really isn't significant, but I did some more cutting today. Took down two mulberry's and de-limbed some others. Right now i'm trying to get the grove cleaned up. There's a lot of metal-related items and stuff stacked along the edge, plus i'm trying to clean up all the sticks and rotted stuff from previous storm damage. So that brings my total for this year to 3 mulberry logs! So far!! 

Honestly, it's a jungle out there. Just your typical upper-midwest shelter grove that has replanted itself for decades and has seen little chainsaw action, and little upkeep. I've been working for two or three years trying to clean up the mess. It's been through a tornado, among other storms, and has several huge ash stumps that have been uprooted and set sideways. This time of year it's thick with weeds, really don't care to work out there until fall. I took the brushcutter out there on a couple occasions but all of the ground debris makes it real difficult to be efficient. Suffice to say, more of my time is spent raking and picking up branches than cutting firewood. Right now my goal is to get the scrap and metal picked up and put elsewhere, but i've had to do a little picking up before that gets done. Anyone else work out of a messy grove?

On a second note, i've been looking at all the pictures on this thread and have been getting ideas on where and how to stack the wood that I may eventually get cut. It might be a late burning season for me, the way it's looking, as i'm not real thrilled on the idea of trying to burn green wood, and i'd rather have a clean grove to cut in than anything else. I've accumulated 10-15 various-sized pallets from inside the sheds, so that should help get me started. I still don't know where I want to put the stacks. Whether they should be more in the open, or next to a building side. I just don't know where I should go with them. That "holz hausen" principle really has me attracted. I really need to do more research on it. For now, i'll just keep looking at pics, getting ideas, and hit it hard cleaning up the mess in grove.

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Straightgrain (Jul 28, 2009)

ProMac1:biggrinbounce2:, Do you have any deer moving through the property? May be time to get that tree stand in order....
When I scouted the land above our home before we bought it, I noticed the Blacktails moving through on a strict trail. So after we bought the land, I built a 12' high tree-house (seats 4) on a maple tree with 5 trunks/butts that is right over the trail. 
Since then, we thinned the land (14 log trucks) and low and behold....two apple trees blossom the next spring right by the tree house. We have plenty of apples and deer meat (taste like apple sauce) every year now. 
I have been cutting back the firs, cherry and maples to keep as much light on the tree as possible.
Long story short, I feel like I win the lotto every time I find something on my land. 
Having a perfect wood lot aint as much fun to me. Doing the work and supporting a healthy understory is half the fun. _Leave something for the grandchildren eh?_

So, If you don't have time to cut your wood; stick em out in 12' lengths and lean em up aginst another tree to cure. I have gone out in the snow to pull down sticks, hack em up, one night in the shop and they are ready...


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, that's neat that all of a sudden those apple trees came up. I've found some trees with bark out there that remind me of apple or cherry bark, but who knows, maybe it's even plum or pear. I've never seen any fruit out there yet, other than mulberry, but my grandpa had said there was a pear tree out there. I'm not sure if they multiply real easy, but I suppose once birds get a hold of them, it's real easy. Like you mentioned, the grove really needs a good thinning. The mulberry's are multiplying so quick, that my intention and priority is to cut them all down, so they don't overgrow the good ash and maple out there. I'm not sure if they're a bad firewood tree, but I bet the ash is bunch better. One neat thing that i've found is that the mulberry tree has a couple different leaf patterns. Really boggled me, one has a huge dark green leaf, the other has a leaf more along the size of a maple leaf, with a cut shape in the length on some leaves. Not sure what the deal is. I'd post pics, but i'm on a new computer, and I don't have image editing software to re-size my pictures. I'm downloading a trial program as we speak.

Yes we have whitetail deer in the area. We're a couple miles away from a river bottom that's filled with gravel pits. We seem to get two or three deer throughout the year, but when it comes to hunting season, they seem to all stay down at the river bottom. I suppose they need to drink too. Also I can't remember the last time that I saw a buck. We've also taken out 15 or so acres of set-aside grass acres last fall and put in soybeans on that hill, as well as have been getting the crop out earlier, so they are very scarce around winter time. There are, however, still pheasants in the area. I chopped all our set-aside buffers this summer, but maybe the grass will grow up enough so that I can still chase some pheasants up. It usually isn't a problem chasing deer and pheasants up in the combine, but that's usually before the season starts. I do enjoy shooting my firearms, but tend to let them sit lately, as the cost to shoot them has just skyrocketed. I get by. I'm waiting for the day when they legalize rifle hunting down here, but I doubt it will ever happen.

I would just like to be able to walk through there without having to have slacks on, and without worrying about tripping over something. Would make it a whole lot easier for hunting as well!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like everyone's been busy this summer.

Treevet nice setup, I'd love to have a Timber Wolf splitter someday.

I'm about done for this year. approximately 10 cord cut, split and stacked.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is my start at this year. Sorry for the blurry pics, its from my phone.


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 29, 2009)

Ooooooo, is that a "C" model I see in that picture? Mowing tractor?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 29, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> Ooooooo, is that a "C" model I see in that picture? Mowing tractor?



Yep. 60'' woods belly mower.


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice! Gramps had one until he tipped it mowing the road ditch next to the grove. I rarely remember much about it. It had an Artsway 60", which is on the Farmall H we use now. I've got a WD on LP with a mounted 82S sickle mower sitting split in the shop waiting for me to put the transmission back together. The brass throwout bearing for the live-power transmission clutch shelled out on me while I was mowing road ditches. I didn't have it but for about a half a year and wasn't 100% familiar with the workings, nor did I have a manual for it. I didn't realize the transmission clutch housing and the transmission housing ran in separate oil, so I ran the transmission clutch dry. Been apart a couple yrs now I think. It's taken time to accrue parts and cash to get the parts. Would be nice to get it together by fall so I can run it on the auger again. Sure nice to be able to run farm LP in it, clean power and affordable power.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 29, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> Nice! Gramps had one until he tipped it mowing the road ditch next to the grove. I rarely remember much about it. It had an Artsway 60", which is on the Farmall H we use now. I've got a WD on LP with a mounted 82S sickle mower sitting split in the shop waiting for me to put the transmission back together. The brass throwout bearing for the live-power transmission clutch shelled out on me while I was mowing road ditches. I didn't have it but for about a half a year and wasn't 100% familiar with the workings, nor did I have a manual for it. I didn't realize the transmission clutch housing and the transmission housing ran in separate oil, so I ran the transmission clutch dry. Been apart a couple yrs now I think. It's taken time to accrue parts and cash to get the parts. Would be nice to get it together by fall so I can run it on the auger again. Sure nice to be able to run farm LP in it, clean power and affordable power.




The one in the pic actually belongs to a good friend of mine who never used it, and brought it to me just to keep around and use. (good friend huh?) Anyways, it was just fully rebuilt last winter. Runs like a top. Its been upgraded to 12v system with a GM alternator. Only thing wrong with is it the governer return spring broke, so the rpm kinda bounces around when coming off of full throttle but it settles down and the valve cover is leaking. It sure is fun to drive and the kids love it. It has the parade seat on it, not the solo seat. They dont make them like they used to huh?


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 29, 2009)

12V upgrade is nice to have. I've been thinking about doing one on the Farmall M and maybe some of the MM's, but I can't see myself sticking a modern alternator on it. I would have to convert the generator to 12V, which isn't impossible.

Those AC's sure have a responsive governor. With the little bit of muffler that they use, it sure does have a raspy sound when the governor hits. That LP sure does make it responsive as well. I've been trying to acclaim parts for a full restore, but sheet metal parts costs are through the roof. The LP system is a retrofit, not the dual-fuel, so the hood had to be hacked a bit for the tank install. So I would need a new hood if I was to worry about looks, and a grille, and at least one fender and rear wheel. Pretty much need the most expensive stuff yet!


----------



## goodnough56 (Jul 29, 2009)

*2009 wood pile*


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 29, 2009)

I know you've seen it before, but I just had to post it.


----------



## treevet (Jul 29, 2009)

goodnough56 said:


>



nice pile gn56


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 30, 2009)

You have shown me yours so i have show you mine.


----------



## goodnough56 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks,should have enough to keep me warm this winter.


----------



## treevet (Jul 30, 2009)

Stihlman441 said:


> You have shown me yours so i have show you mine.



Interesting splitter. What is that little horseshoe piece that is attached in front and has a cable to it? That thing busts some serious wood.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 30, 2009)

treevet said:


> Interesting splitter. What is that little horseshoe piece that is attached in front and has a cable to it? That thing busts some serious wood.



That is the leg controls (up and down) so both hands are free.


----------



## vwboomer (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm envious of you guys with room in the open to stack. This stuff isn't drying very well.











Couple more stacks but you get the idea. The ash which was cut at the end of winter is still 30%

Time to start moving some of it up the hill to the side of the garage I guess. PITA


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 30, 2009)

vwboomer said:


> I'm envious of you guys with room in the open to stack. This stuff isn't drying very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I ask on which side of the building you're stacking that wood? Just curious, if it is getting less sunlight on that side, or more moisture, or less wind, or just the fact that it's next to the building.


----------



## SSG Medic (Jul 30, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> Can I ask on which side of the building you're stacking that wood? Just curious, if it is getting less sunlight on that side, or more moisture, or less wind, or just the fact that it's next to the building.



It looks like he is stacking it on the OUTside!!:biggrinbounce2:

just kidding.

looks like you could have room to stack it if you moved the pile of wood with the ladder on it


----------



## vwboomer (Jul 30, 2009)

It's stacked on 3 sides, east, n, and w.

The pile w the ladder is gone, but I can't move the stacks out due to the firepit that is 15' away. The lot is only 40x200 with the house, 2.5 garage, patio, and 25x35 shed. 

I tried to stack relatively loosely but there's only so much a fella can do. The stack on the n side of the shed, as well as a row of pallets under a grape trellis (not shown) are already half on the neighbors lot. They're ok with it, but I'm pretty sure they're not gonna give up that nice open back yard for me


----------



## chucker (Jul 30, 2009)

! forget stacking wood on the north side as it will never get the right amount of sun........ if any!!:deadhorse:


----------



## vwboomer (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not worried bout sun, it's the wind. 
I got a little carried away with my scrounging this first year and have enough for probably 2-3 years. The stack on the N side is about 6' high and 25' long, 48" deep.

Trial n error right? limited options and a massive amount of work into moving it many times before moving it to the furnace :monkey:
A coworker wants to put up a wood rack this fall. I may see if he's got extra room I could stack a couple cord out there. 18 acres of mostly farm field should let it dry much quicker.


----------



## wkpoor (Jul 30, 2009)

[QUOTEI'm envious of you guys with room in the open to stack. This stuff isn't drying very well.
][/QUOTE]
Have you ever heard of the stuff called "RoundUp"?
Does wonders for weed control.
Anywood stacked near vegetation or a building doesn't dry or stay dry like wood out in the open away from trees or weeds. Unless its under roof assuming the building has good ventilation.


----------



## ProMac1K (Jul 30, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Have you ever heard of the stuff called "RoundUp"?
> Does wonders for weed control.



I love the stuff so much I sprayed the majority of the yard with it. Now when people drive by from the distance, it looks like I just had the yard freshly graveled. I haven't mowed for weeks! :spam:

:monkey:


----------



## vwboomer (Jul 31, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> [QUOTEI'm envious of you guys with room in the open to stack. This stuff isn't drying very well.
> ]


Have you ever heard of the stuff called "RoundUp"?
Does wonders for weed control.
Anywood stacked near vegetation or a building doesn't dry or stay dry like wood out in the open away from trees or weeds. Unless its under roof assuming the building has good ventilation.[/QUOTE]


Ah yep. Heard of it. In fact I used a gallon of it to wipe out all those grape vines that are in the picture. Tough little bastards took over the entire area behind that shed including the small trees on the hill to the RR tracks.

I have 2 grape trellis from the PO. One has 4-5 cord of willow/poplar/pine/ash under it and the other 1.5ish cord of red/white oak. Not so good for sunshine! Waiting til fall to have someone come in and transplant them out of my yard. They are well established with a base of about 4" dia.

Alllll these pics were takin in spring before the grapes took off and the yard got cleaned up. They were posted somewhere else I think :monkey:
South side of shed trellis





oak trellis





north side of the shed





Up by the garage is about 1 cord of willow/popple ( or something) with a face of ash and face of elm/ash mix thrown in.


----------



## Straightgrain (Jul 31, 2009)

I am a cross-bow fan. 4% Won't hurt my fir trees or grass but it knocks the :censored: out of the brush, tansie, bull and canadian thistles.


----------



## wkpoor (Jul 31, 2009)

I used to cut and stack in a clearing in the woods. I now do it out in the field several hundred feet from the woods. My firewood stays nice and no rot. Even just partial shade from a nearby tree seems to keep things from drying out. Firewood lying in a pile 3yrs old is still solid as the day it was split only just some gray on it from being wet. That same stack if it were in the woods would have been ruined by now. Lots a ventilation and maximum sunlight will keep wood good even without being covered.


----------



## JPP (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is some of my 2009 stash.
I have 10 racks like this, but only 8 show in the pic.
Each rack is roughly 1 face cord +/-.
Racks filled with White Oak, Red Oak, Cherry, Sliver Maple, Red Maple, Hickory, Ash, Basswood with about 75% of it all being oak.

Might have time to cut 3 more trees yet before deer season starts.


----------



## treevet (Aug 9, 2009)

JPP said:


> Here is some of my 2009 stash.
> I have 10 racks like this, but only 8 show in the pic.
> Each rack is roughly 1 face cord +/-.
> Racks filled with White Oak, Red Oak, Cherry, Sliver Maple, Red Maple, Hickory, Ash, Basswood with about 75% of it all being oak.
> ...








thought I'd embed the pict for you JPP. Nice wood racks.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Aug 9, 2009)

JPP said:


> Here is some of my 2009 stash.
> I have 10 racks like this, but only 8 show in the pic.
> Each rack is roughly 1 face cord +/-.
> Racks filled with White Oak, Red Oak, Cherry, Sliver Maple, Red Maple, Hickory, Ash, Basswood with about 75% of it all being oak.
> ...



That is a NICE looking 'crop' you got stacked up there in what looks like a field, JPP! I'm running a bit behind but at least I got my wood re-stacked so I don't take them down (accidentally) with the snow plow this winter.

Shari


----------



## Trout 2003 (Aug 9, 2009)

Pile #1 - 2.5 cords







Pile #2 - 8+ cords.







I'm ready for more!


----------



## treevet (Aug 9, 2009)

Trout 2003 said:


> Pile #1 - 2.5 cords
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sombody's looking pretty confident it's gonna be a nice cozy winter this year!


----------



## olyman (Aug 9, 2009)

JPP said:


> Here is some of my 2009 stash.
> I have 10 racks like this, but only 8 show in the pic.
> Each rack is roughly 1 face cord +/-.
> Racks filled with White Oak, Red Oak, Cherry, Sliver Maple, Red Maple, Hickory, Ash, Basswood with about 75% of it all being oak.
> ...



BASSWOOD!!!!!! if that stuff is the same as what we call basswood up here--i wont touch that anymore---bought like balsa wood---POOF!!!! worse than cottonwood


----------



## irontree (Sep 3, 2009)

*Irontrees stacks*

I love this stuff. It is great looking at how everyone stacks. I experiment with different stuff every year. This year, I used a bungee cord that drops through the center of a stack and is attached to a plywood roof on a couple of my stacks. That way, it wont blow off, and as I pull wood, it just lowers on down. I have about 4 cords, mostly red oak,bur oak, seasoned for about a year. Took pics with phone. Sorry, I'm into saws, not cameras. How do you keep the pictures normal size when you attach?


----------



## ProMac1K (Sep 3, 2009)

irontree said:


> I love this stuff. It is great looking at how everyone stacks. I experiment with different stuff every year. This year, I used a bungee cord that drops through the center of a stack and is attached to a plywood roof on a couple of my stacks. That way, it wont blow off, and as I pull wood, it just lowers on down. I have about 4 cords, mostly red oak,bur oak, seasoned for about a year. Took pics with phone. Sorry, I'm into saws, not cameras. How do you keep the pictures normal size when you attach?



Nice pics irontree.

To keep pics closer to the same size, make sure they're formatted in a JPEG version. There is also a BMP version, but it's of higher quality and therefore has a larger file size. You can't post over a certain file size or pixel size when posting pics on here. The only other way is to either publish photos on a website of your own that you use, and then copy the file address, or else upload photos to an online photo website, that allows you to create an album or gallery.


----------



## ProMac1K (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm also into saws more-so, and am just getting into the wood stacking. So I don't have a lot cut, but after I buck up the stuff I skidded recently, my stack should look a lot bigger. If no one looked at my newest thread, I posted some pictures over there of the wood that I cut, and the stack with wood from before. Hopefully the newest stuff that i'm going to be cutting will fill that stack up good.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=108046


----------



## ProMac1K (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's pics of the newly built wood rack with some ash, mulberry, maple, cherry, and some ash on the ground, waiting to be split. I took the idea from Shari. I thought it would be neat to have the varieties of wood separate.



















And here's the basement wood storage rack, with the leftover wood for emergency use last year. That is just some stuff that I salvaged from my first venture out in the woods a couple years ago or so. The rest got put in another shed, and is in the pictures on the outdoor wood rack. This will be my first year that I hope to run the furnace the majority of the time. Have to get a few things done to the chimney and furnace yet, but I need to get the wood cut first or else i'll have another year to worry about the furnace, and no wood.


----------



## woodlumn (Sep 3, 2009)

that's a sweet looking spot you've got there, ProMac1K.


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 3, 2009)

Seems like a number of you have a fair amount of land and space to work with... congrats! 

I need to figure out how to load some pics... I keep getting load failure as the file sizes are too large. Camera makes jpg or jpeg that are like 10x larger than what AS permits and that's on 'normal' pic. IDK Spend my time hunting for wood and then when I finally gets some, cutting/splitting/stacking.


----------



## LAH (Sep 3, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> Seems like a number of you have a fair amount of land and space to work with... congrats!
> 
> I need to figure out how to load some pics... I keep getting load failure as the file sizes are too large. Camera makes jpg or jpeg that are like 10x larger than what AS permits and that's on 'normal' pic. IDK Spend my time hunting for wood and then when I finally gets some, cutting/splitting/stacking.



Load them to your 'puter and resize them.


----------



## irontree (Sep 3, 2009)

*Thanks Promac1k*

If you need help splitting, I will grab my trusty 6 pounder and head your way, Promac1k Thanks for the info on the pictures. I think I will try again.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 3, 2009)

This pic is from June, but the pile has since aged to a wonderful silver/grey.
The wood is typical hardwood mix that used to be treeline along a neighbors field. 
The pile is 9' tall in the center, and 20' diameter.
Showed the Mrs. the Supersplitter, " stop wasting time, and get one". Who am I to argue.


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 3, 2009)

We'll see if I can get this 're-sized' pic to load. Pic is of a load we got a couple weeks back (it's since been split! ).



If it works, I'll have to try some more.


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 3, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> We'll see if I can get this 're-sized' pic to load. Pic is of a load we got a couple weeks back (it's since been split! ).
> 
> 
> 
> If it works, I'll have to try some more.



That seemed to work... now just need to figure out how to put the pics in the post instead of a link.


----------



## irontree (Sep 3, 2009)

*Pretty*



wdchuck said:


> This pic is from June, but the pile has since aged to a wonderful silver/grey.
> The wood is typical hardwood mix that used to be treeline along a neighbors field.
> The pile is 9' tall in the center, and 20' diameter.
> Showed the Mrs. the Supersplitter, " stop wasting time, and get one". Who am I to argue.



Looks like someone spilled a giant bag of candy!


----------



## ProMac1K (Sep 3, 2009)

woodlumn said:


> that's a sweet looking spot you've got there, ProMac1K.



Thanks woodlumn! I spent day after day, thinking where I was going to start stacking the stuff. Finally it hit me, this area is blocked by the north wind, gets full sun all day, and is in a spot where there isn't any commotion. I'd like to build a lean-to off of the shed, we'll have to see how burning goes first. 



BigPITA said:


> Seems like a number of you have a fair amount of land and space to work with... congrats!
> 
> I need to figure out how to load some pics... I keep getting load failure as the file sizes are too large. Camera makes jpg or jpeg that are like 10x larger than what AS permits and that's on 'normal' pic. IDK Spend my time hunting for wood and then when I finally gets some, cutting/splitting/stacking.



Hey there BigPITA, do you have any image editing software? Such as Microsoft Paint? I think you can edit the pixel size on Paint, I found some other free software, and have tried some trials. If you can get a hold of an old version of ACDSee, that's what I used to use and loved.



irontree said:


> If you need help splitting, I will grab my trusty 6 pounder and head your way, Promac1k Thanks for the info on the pictures. I think I will try again.



Pics look great, irontree! I do need help splitting! I tried some ash once, and it about threw me to the ground on my back. Maybe I have to put a different edge on the new maul, or else find a bigger crack in the grain. I may be able to get a hold of a splitter to rent, if not, I may just noodle the stuff down to maul or wedge splittable size.



wdchuck said:


> This pic is from June, but the pile has since aged to a wonderful silver/grey.
> The wood is typical hardwood mix that used to be treeline along a neighbors field.
> The pile is 9' tall in the center, and 20' diameter.
> Showed the Mrs. the Supersplitter, " stop wasting time, and get one". Who am I to argue.



Cool piles, Chuck! LOL on the supersplitter deal, that's the way!

Well, I thought I had fixed the 490, put a different vent valve on the fuel tank, thought it ran good. Well then it acted up, was loading up. I took the valve off of the tank, and heard a vacuum release. So I thought I would turn it upside down and try it. There are no arrows, but the body is slimmer on the one side. I thought I had noticed an improvement, and then retuned it. I got a few cuts made, and it started loading up again. Totally untunable...... So I got fed up and said it's time to call it a day. Now i'm getting bored again, but I think I may start limbing with the big trusty 385xp again. :censored:


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's a few more, taken a few months back. This will be our wood for '09/'10 winter and we hope it lasts!


----------



## ProMac1K (Sep 3, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> That seemed to work... now just need to figure out how to put the pics in the post instead of a link.



To get the pic in the post, right click on the image, and copy the address of the image (www.arboristsite.com/...........jpg). Then to put it in the post, click on the yellow button above this white box where you type the post in. It looks like mountains, and it looks like it has a stamp on the top right. If you put the mouse over it, it says "Insert Image". Click on the button, then paste the address into the address line, then click enter. Then it should show up if you preview it.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Sep 3, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> This pic is from June, but the pile has since aged to a wonderful silver/grey.
> The wood is typical hardwood mix that used to be treeline along a neighbors field.
> The pile is 9' tall in the center, and 20' diameter.
> Showed the Mrs. the Supersplitter, " stop wasting time, and get one". Who am I to argue.




Dang,Wdchuck! How much wood have you got stacked up _*behind*_ the pile in front?

Shari


----------



## woodguy105 (Sep 3, 2009)

Almost finished this years stack...


----------



## NC4TN (Sep 3, 2009)

Wistattman......that shore is purty! And that's a purty part of the world you're in there!


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 3, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> To get the pic in the post, right click on the image, and copy the address of the image (www.arboristsite.com/...........jpg). Then to put it in the post, click on the yellow button above this white box where you type the post in. It looks like mountains, and it looks like it has a stamp on the top right. If you put the mouse over it, it says "Insert Image". Click on the button, then paste the address into the address line, then click enter. Then it should show up if you preview it.



Thanks for the 411... I got them to work... w00t! Now if we only had stacks like y'all to show off!


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 3, 2009)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Dang,Wdchuck! How much wood have you got stacked up _*behind*_ the pile in front?
> 
> Shari



Just a little pile of black locust for fence posts.


----------



## ProMac1K (Sep 3, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> Thanks for the 411... I got them to work... w00t! Now if we only had stacks like y'all to show off!



Good deal!

Yes, we need to work on our stacks. I've got the wood, just struggling with the saws. I've got three that are down as of this weekends cutting, and a new one apart on the kitchen table that needs fuel and oil lines.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 4, 2009)

These are not my pics nor my piles, but of a local logging company. I had been trying to find their number to inquire about purchasing some logs, but foundthem instead on CL advertising firewood sales. That is a lot of wood...


----------



## LAH (Sep 4, 2009)

MNGuns said:


> That is a lot of wood...



Sure is.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 4, 2009)

I was gonna post my stack............but after MNGuns pic............I'm not gonna embarass myself with such a small stack.lol Nice stack of wood there guns.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I was gonna post my stack............but after MNGuns pic............I'm not gonna embarass myself with such a small stack.lol Nice stack of wood there guns.



Aww....c'mon put up a pic. 

Don't worry about MNGuns pic, he just excercised the mouse, not a splitter.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 4, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> Aww....c'mon put up a pic.
> 
> Don't worry about MNGuns pic, he just excercised the mouse, not a splitter.



 Can't argue with that, but it was too nice a stack not to show. I'll post a few of my humble collection later on.


----------



## treevet (Sep 4, 2009)

MNGuns said:


> These are not my pics nor my piles, but of a local logging company. I had been trying to find their number to inquire about purchasing some logs, but foundthem instead on CL advertising firewood sales. That is a lot of wood...



I'd like to see a pict of their splitting/processing equipment pls.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 4, 2009)

treevet said:


> I'd like to see a pict of their splitting/processing equipment pls.



Agreed.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 4, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> Agreed.




From what I have been told, it was done with one Viking and a Fiskars....


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 4, 2009)

MNGuns said:


> From what I have been told, it was done with one Viking and a Fiskars....




Hmmm....dog ate your camera huh. 

Go back outside and do this:

:camera:

Then, do this:

:computer:

So we can say this:

:yourock:

......


----------



## Straightgrain (Sep 5, 2009)

I am officially done with this year's wood. I have a good headstart on next year's wood as well. I have a large deck of 2010 maple ready to cut. 
I like being retired; all this freedom! I have plenty of time to cut wood, work on my fences, work on the house...I think I will go bird hunting.


----------



## ProMac1K (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice looking stacks, man!


----------



## EzTrbo (Sep 5, 2009)

Just cut 2 trees yesterday for next year, and hauled in a load from where I keep my wood at to the house. Might be a bit early to start filling the"pit" but I want to get most of my stuff for this winter in before I get too much cut stuff piled in the pasture. I'll get some pics of both the wood storage and the piles out in the pasture. More than anything I need to get my old farm boss going, for a back up and get some chains sharpened.

Trbo


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Sep 5, 2009)

I posted some of these last year in the random pics section but they got deleted. Haven't started this year but have quite a bit dead and down and could easily get 70 - 100 more, but probably just replace the 20 cord me and my Dad burn.






23 cord in this shed






17 cord in this barn






11 cord in EACH of these old ear corn bins. They are stacked and even filled to the angled roof line as you can see











This barn is completely full with just a walkway around the inside edge Pile is 7ft high 18' X 80' which works out to just about 79 cord. 






26 cord in this barn. 

Total is 167 cord so we're good for a while. Need to clear out some more room as I don't like stacking out in the weather. We cycle through the stacks and the biggest barn has been filled and emptied 3 times now. Yes, we have been burning for quite a while and will continue to do so


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 5, 2009)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I posted some of these last year in the random pics section but they got deleted. Haven't started this year but have quite a bit dead and down and could easily get 70 - 100 more, but probably just replace the 20 cord me and my Dad burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow 167 cord that is a lotta wood you must be a wood ho lmao


----------



## LAH (Sep 5, 2009)

Straightgrain said:


> I think I will go bird hunting.



If you weren't 3000 miles away I'd go with you.


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 6, 2009)

167 cords! WOW I think that could last us 10-15 YEARS!

Ugh... here I scored some more this weekend and all excited.... come on here and read a couple 'scored', 'CL score', etc. threads and then this one... makes my one tree score look like nuttin'! LOL

Great work all! I'll have some pics later to show this weekend's score.... even though it might be embarrassing.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Sep 6, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> 167 cords! WOW I think that could last us 10-15 YEARS!
> 
> Ugh... here I scored some more this weekend and all excited.... come on here and read a couple 'scored', 'CL score', etc. threads and then this one... makes my one tree score look like nuttin'! LOL
> 
> Great work all! I'll have some pics later to show this weekend's score.... even though it might be embarrassing.



It'll last us at least 7 years. If we skip a year of gathering/cleaning it's no big deal. Have loads of fencerows that need cleaning but what dies and falls in the woods usually is more than enough as we steadily get more and more each year.

We do it different than most as we try to cut on the wetter days, split and haul on the dry/frozen days. Not in staging as some do. We also split where it lays normally. Leaves the trash in woods or windrow brush in the fields for burning. Normally takes about an hour to load and unload a cord in the big barn when I'm by myself. I ricked out 13 cord on one day. Yes, I slept well that night 

I told the story before but when I was a pup we were hard up for wood as we didn't have the woods at that time. Agreed to clear an apple orchid and we only got 1/2 the wood(owner didn't help) and helped burn the brush. THAT is REALLY hard up for wood! Got in with farmer friends after that cleaning fencerows and never had to worry about supply again. Do them right and THEY"LL call you.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Heres a few pics of some dead elm I got last week. Ill stack this load close to the house cause its easy.


----------



## ProMac1K (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice find! Boy that's stringy wood.....funny it split up in squares like that too.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 7, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> Nice find! Boy that's stringy wood.....funny it split up in squares like that too.



Elm is really stringy but burns real good. Only way Ill split it is with a hyd. splitter. I made em square. They were pretty big rounds so I was messing with the angles.


----------



## ProMac1K (Sep 7, 2009)

I figured you might have made them in that shape. Looks like they would make some good wheel chocks too, or blocks for jacking work! Good idea! I may have to try that with some ash if it will split square. I'm always looking for good blocking.


----------



## J.W Younger (Sep 8, 2009)

Straightgrain said:


> I am officially done with this year's wood. I have a good headstart on next year's wood as well. I have a large deck of 2010 maple ready to cut.
> I like being retired; all this freedom! I have plenty of time to cut wood, work on my fences, work on the house...I think I will go bird hunting.



nice shed much better than what I put up
not much of a carpenter here


----------



## andymax715 (Sep 8, 2009)

*circular wood stacking*



KTM640 said:


> Last year the wood was stacked in rows with the wife and kids helping. They complained the whole time about it being a pain to stack it without the row leaning or falling over.
> 
> This year we stacked the wood in a circular/cylinder shape and so far no complaints or tipping piles from my helpers.
> 
> The pile in the picture is 5ft tall and 10ft in diameter. Rough calculation on the amount of wood in the pile so far is 9.4 face cords. Looking to top the pile off with another foot or two of wood. I've got enough split wood to start another pile, so we'll see how this circular stacking holds up through the season.



I would be interested to know if you stacked wood vertically inside the wood "ring" also. I made one with vertical stacking in April 2009 and broke it down this week and the wood was still damp. How is yours comming?


----------



## Straightgrain (Sep 9, 2009)

One of my stacks kept falling over, I couldn't figure it out, I tried every shape emaginable. 
One evening, I found out why; one of our resident Blacktails was scratching her backside on it. Turns out her yearlings were too. I had to move the pile closer to the house.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 9, 2009)

This wing is not full yet, I must first burn the two rows from last year then i can fill it up.












This stack is about thirty feet long and seven foot high.


----------



## Straightgrain (Sep 9, 2009)

That wood has a beautiful color to it. 

Is it stacked in a bike lane? That'l get you a ticket in Portland, OR. lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 9, 2009)

Straightgrain said:


> That wood has a beautiful color to it.


Most of it is red oak. The large pile is a year and a half old.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL, Nah that's a junk piece that needs to go to the dump.


----------



## Laird (Sep 9, 2009)

Hard to beat a pile of just oak. I've got too much poplar and sassafras (about 10%) to suit me. I probably won't even mess with cutting more of it this year although I've got a ton of it in the woods.


----------



## Straightgrain (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the smell of red oak when I'm cutting it; if I recall, it smells a little like wine?

I used to pull the $10.00 WC permit on FT. Bragg, back then, I thought a truckload of red oak was a lot. 

Heck, I was home less than 100 days a year for five years anyway, not like I had much time for cutting...


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you all feel that putting the splits in a building dries it out faster or is it just for the convenience of being covered during the burning season?

I just have mine in a heap off a conveyor and put it in a stack or sell it and then it is covered just prior to burning. Never had a complaint.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> Do you all feel that putting the splits in a building dries it out faster or is it just for the convenience of being covered during the burning season?
> 
> I just have mine in a heap off a conveyor and put it in a stack or sell it and then it is covered just prior to burning. Never had a complaint.


It will last longer if kept dry, Also always having dry wood is nice. Mine stays covered for the lasting part. I used to store it outside but if i had a lot of wood, some of it would get punky before using it. Now if you're just cutting enough for one winter then it's fine outside and if you keep the top covered it will last a lot longer. My problem was that storms kept blowing my tops away.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 9, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> It will last longer if kept dry, Also always having dry wood is nice. Mine stays covered for the lasting part. I used to store it outside but if i had a lot of wood, some of it would get punky before using it. Now if you're just cutting enough for one winter then it's fine outside and if you keep the top covered it will last a lot longer. My problem was that storms kept blowing my tops away.lol



I pressure treat my wood :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 9, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I pressure treat my wood :hmm3grin2orange:


We wanna hear about that process a little more.lol


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> It will last longer if kept dry, Also always having dry wood is nice. Mine stays covered for the lasting part. I used to store it outside but if i had a lot of wood, some of it would get punky before using it. Now if you're just cutting enough for one winter then it's fine outside and if you keep the top covered it will last a lot longer. My problem was that storms kept blowing my tops away.lol



You may be correct in regards to fungi degrading the wood and not being able to perform very well (the fungi) with no moisture.

But you lose the drying ability of sunlight for seasoning and I think humidity is captured under the roof and unable to rise and move away if covered.

Whole lot more work and resources necessary as well. Me, I am gonna put it in a huge heaping pile and when I deliver it I tell the client to cover it for a week if raining and I do the same with what I take home for my WBF.


----------



## andymax715 (Sep 10, 2009)

andymax715 said:


> I would be interested to know if you stacked wood vertically inside the wood "ring" also. I made one with vertical stacking in April 2009 and broke it down this week and the wood was still damp. How is yours comming?



The wood I mentioned that was damp was the wood in the center, the outer right dried well, especially for up in northwest Wisconsinhttp://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/clap.gif


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 12, 2009)

Not exactly a stack, but I thought I would share what I got done today. Here's a pic of half of the two cord load I had delivered the other day. The next pic is of the other half already cut and split. This is all red oak that I split small to sell as firewood for those cute little patio burners..











I have the splitter blocked up for one to keep it from being "liberated", and also to save my back. Why do they make them so small..? Big part of my splitter build will be not stooping to split.


----------



## treevet (Sep 12, 2009)

MNGuns said:


> Not exactly a stack, but I thought I would share what I got done today. Here's a pic of half of the two cord load I had delivered the other day. The next pic is of the other half already cut and split. This is all red oak that I split small to sell as firewood for those cute little patio burners..
> 
> 
> 
> I have the splitter blocked up for one to keep it from being "liberated", and also to save my back. Why do they make them so small..? Big part of my splitter build will be not stooping to split.



Cool idea with the stands and also with selling to a niche market (patio burners)


----------



## treevet (Sep 12, 2009)

My pile is getting a little bigger, we haven't had a lot of time for it.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is my stack as we speak. Been meaning to post for a while. All split by hand via a monster maul and Fiskars. Conservatively measured at 15 feet long, 14 feet wide and 8 feet tall. So we are talking around 13 cords. Sold 7 already this year and haven't advertised one bit. Gonna sit on it for a while, the market is crazy flooded right now.

O ya, pluck the time change. I snapped these pictures before 6 o'clock.

<img src="http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7108/013yi.jpg">
<img src="http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5718/014zz.jpg">
<img src="http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5063/015lt.jpg">
<img src="http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3835/016si.jpg">
<img src="http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/4072/017tyi.jpg">
<img src="http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/5051/018c.jpg">
<img src="http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5742/019za.jpg">


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2009)

That's neat how ya got it stacked, Awesome pic too, especially the one with the moon in the background.


----------



## Cambium (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## MinivanFan (Nov 4, 2009)

Our woodstacks,





the one end uncovered 





the other side





more wood





a couple big pieces of wood


----------



## thombat4 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Whew...! That was a fun ride!!*

Just went through this entire thread! Loved the pics and the very cool operations you folks have going. I'll have to see about adding to this thread myself with a couple pics.

Good stuff...


----------



## newmexico (Nov 5, 2009)

lets see if this works, first time to try to attach a picture, but in words I stack on a pallet, build some sort of hokey frame around the wood, and drape canvas on the downwind side of the wood so it doesn't get rain or snow on the pile and gets the morning sun...


----------



## captjack (Nov 6, 2009)

This is the pile next to my house< I have at least this if not more piled in the woods waiting to be split and stacked - waiting for weather to get cold !


----------



## LAH (Nov 6, 2009)

That's nice captjack.


----------



## thombat4 (Nov 6, 2009)

newmexico said:


> lets see if this works, first time to try to attach a picture, but in words I stack on a pallet, build some sort of hokey frame around the wood, and drape canvas on the downwind side of the wood so it doesn't get rain or snow on the pile and gets the morning sun...



Looks good to me...!


----------



## thombat4 (Nov 6, 2009)

LAH said:


> That's nice captjack.



+1:agree2:


----------



## slofr8 (Nov 6, 2009)

captjack, your wood pile looks a lot like mine.
Well... the bottle of beer part anyway.
Dan.


----------



## Scrapiron (Nov 7, 2009)

*Last year vs. this year*

This was our pile last year when we started up the OWB:






After a year (and a year in this forum), we just started up the OWB and the stack we're starting with:


----------



## LAH (Nov 7, 2009)

Scrapiron you did good.


----------



## Scootermsp (Nov 7, 2009)

*Nice*

Like the Virginia Slims Cig ads used to say, "You've come along way baby". I think you said a while back you split small due to back problems. I have found this year it was about 50% of the work by NOT splitting unless they are too big to reasonably handle. I like the overhead lighting in the shed. Nice job!
<a href="http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc336/scootermsp/?action=view&current=IMG_0803.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc336/scootermsp/IMG_0803.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc336/scootermsp/?action=view&current=IMG_0805.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc336/scootermsp/IMG_0805.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 7, 2009)

yooper said:


> :greenchainsaw:



wt:censored:nice yoopers tom trees


----------



## treevet (Nov 7, 2009)

We gonna make the wheelbarrow measuring contest from last year an annual event sometime in the future? How about some dates for submissions? :smoking::dunno:opcorn:

Who can get the most in a wheelbarrow?


----------



## maxfior (Nov 7, 2009)

one section in my barn... there are 3 others... 2 pallets wide...


----------



## WoodchuckPaddy (Nov 8, 2009)

*Last spring*

Here's one for ya'

Starting to burn it now...

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=114181&stc=1&d=1257725007


----------



## iCreek (Nov 8, 2009)

Have not moved any near the house, it was 70+ today, and suppose to be in the 60s next week. So soon I will start moving it near the OWB.


----------



## KodiakKen (Nov 8, 2009)

*couple pics*





this is mostly oak with some ash for the not so cold times. this stack stays




this is the maple stack and another bunch fresh for sale




this is all ash for sale


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> We gonna make the wheelbarrow measuring contest from last year an annual event sometime in the future? How about some dates for submissions? :smoking::dunno:opcorn:
> 
> Who can get the most in a wheelbarrow?


You mean the one Treemandan started.


----------



## LAH (Nov 8, 2009)

KodiakKen said:


> this is the maple stack and another bunch fresh for sale



Do you have any trouble selling maple in your neck of the woods?


----------



## KodiakKen (Nov 8, 2009)

*maple is hardwood*



LAH said:


> Do you have any trouble selling maple in your neck of the woods?



I have never had trouble with maple and this is the first year I sold any and people love seasoned wood. I don't cheat anyone and tell them exactly what they are getting. I offer everyone their choice of maple or ash or mixed and have not had any that knew any difference. I have 3 regulars and they all still want mixed loads..so I believe it is pretty much equal wood..my choice would be the ash but to each their own.


----------



## LAH (Nov 8, 2009)

KodiakKen said:


> I have never had trouble with maple and this is the first year I sold any and people love seasoned wood. I don't cheat anyone and tell them exactly what they are getting. I offer everyone their choice of maple or ash or mixed and have not had any that knew any difference. I have 3 regulars and they all still want mixed loads..so I believe it is pretty much equal wood..my choice would be the ash but to each their own.



This is part of the maple I began the wood selling season with. All total there were 26 tandem loads of which there may be 6 left. The Lord has blessed being able to sell the soft wood.


----------



## crowbuster (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the your stacking Icreek, I like to stack the same way, I have the room and I use it.


----------



## woodlumn (Nov 9, 2009)

rented a splitter for the weekend and my wife and I spent saturday and sunday splitting and stacking. all the stacks are two-deep and the stack on the far side of the pole is over my head. I'm going to measure up and see about how many cords we have, for reference.


----------



## LAH (Nov 9, 2009)

Very nice woodlumn


----------



## treevet (Nov 10, 2009)

KodiakKen said:


> this is mostly oak with some ash for the not so cold times. this stack stays
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep the oak and sell the other stuff. My kinda thinkin'.


----------



## treevet (Nov 10, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You mean the one Treemandan started.



yeah, that was big fun


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 11, 2009)

OK, it's WOODSHED time boys and girls. Unless you love going out in drips or snow getting the wood for the day, build yourself a real woodheater's woodshed. Plenty of ideas and designs for simple, easy sheds here and online. No more silly tarps that maybe last a year, or all those makeshift redneck ( pardon moi real rednecks ) covers from old tin roofs. Build it and ye shall come. :censored:

You got the space an time to stack. Then build something that works. Unless you got time to waste on all those oh-so-elegant-covered-stacks. C'mon, get off it.

Negativo reps accepted. 

JMHSHO


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 11, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> OK, it's WOODSHED time boys and girls. Unless you love going out in drips or snow getting the wood for the day, build yourself a real woodheater's woodshed. Plenty of ideas and designs for simple, easy sheds here and online. No more silly tarps that maybe last a year, or all those makeshift redneck ( pardon moi real rednecks ) covers from old tin roofs. Build it and ye shall come. :censored:
> 
> You got the space an time to stack. Then build something that works. Unless you got time to waste on all those oh-so-elegant-covered-stacks. C'mon, get off it.
> 
> ...




Ha! City codes won't allow any more 'sheds' here as we already have a small (8'x8') storage shed. So, I have to stack on pallets. I'm in process of adding pallets to the top to support winter tarps - while cringing from the inspection police.....

Shari


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 11, 2009)

treevet said:


> yeah, that was big fun


Well shoot.......Get one started. It will be the middle of next week before i can compete.


----------



## treevet (Nov 11, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Well shoot.......Get one started. It will be the middle of next week before i can compete.



You must be gonna work on strategy and modifications all week.....no fair.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 11, 2009)

treevet said:


> You must be gonna work on strategy and modifications all week.....no fair.


LOL, Nope, Leaving tommorrow night for deer camp. Won't be back until wed. night.


----------



## trapshooter9 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is a stack i finished today. It's about 2 cord. I like using the steel t posts to hold the end pallets in place.


----------



## bonnieville (Nov 13, 2009)

My '09-'10 stack. About 4.5 cords all scrounged and split by hand.


----------



## LAH (Nov 13, 2009)

trapshooter9 said:


> Here is a stack i finished today. It's about 2 cord. I like using the steel t posts to hold the end pallets in place.



That's a neat stack.


----------



## bonnieville (Nov 13, 2009)

O do the same thing on the ends. Works very nicely.


----------



## ProMac1K (Nov 13, 2009)

I envisioned mine to look the same as the last two, my pics are back aways. But it's not near as full, and not split as I don't have a splitter and the pieces are small enough IMO. Nice stacks, y'all!


----------



## Steveguy (Nov 14, 2009)

[/IMG]Here is my pile so far, and a self unloading trailer. the pile is bigger than it looks, about 60-70 face cord so far.


----------



## Steveguy (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are a couple more views, including central boiler 5036 in the background.


----------



## gorrie16 (Nov 14, 2009)

trapshooter9 said:


> Here is a stack i finished today. It's about 2 cord. I like using the steel t posts to hold the end pallets in place.



I'm assuming you're talking two face cord right? I prefer to count my wood in full cords. It is a nice stack though, the pallets on the ends work great.


----------



## Iron Mike (Nov 14, 2009)

gorrie16 said:


> I'm assuming you're talking two face cord right? I prefer to count my wood in full cords. It is a nice stack though, the pallets on the ends work great.



_ think that stack is about 4x4x16 which would be 2 full cords._


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 14, 2009)

nice wood guys tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 14, 2009)

yup 50 cords tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 14, 2009)

tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 14, 2009)

tom trees


----------



## gorrie16 (Nov 14, 2009)

Iron Mike said:


> _ think that stack is about 4x4x16 which would be 2 full cords._



Pallets must be alittle bigger than I was thinking. My bad.


----------



## dsm382 (Nov 17, 2009)

well, crap after looking at all your pics, I'm embarrassed to post mine..
but i just finished spiting and stacking, took more time then normal due to the wife's health this year, had to do it all myself  but that's okay.

just a touch over 19 rick (if i did my math right ) with another rick stacked in the garage that we have been burning off of since the first of Oct. very mild here this year, so looks like I might have to haul some of this back to the back yard in the spring.
but better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it. 
now to start gathering for NEXT season, keep telling my self i am going to get ahead of the game...










*oh and the baby helped as well....*


----------



## dsm382 (Nov 17, 2009)

MinivanFan said:


> a couple big pieces of wood


you have some very NICEly stacked wood.
but so sorry but me-thinks THIS is big wood :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dsm382 (Nov 17, 2009)

STANG302 said:


> Here's a good question. Where are everyone getting there pallets from?
> Getting them free or purchase?



i have a buddy that has a buddy that owns a sheet metal shop, so i get all i want for free, just have to load them, HEAVY, 90% oak 4x4's 12' to 14' long, and most have oak cross ties. 

have a couple of OLD chains to cut them up, with a few missing teeth...
they are a PITA to cut up but after a couple years i have got it figured out pretty well, cept for all the nails, that you have to deal with when you unload ashes...

also build things out of them, like the side boards on the wood truck.
shelf's in barn and stake posts on trailer, i could go on. and on.






* OH, BTW my log splitter is in the middle of that red circle....DOH!!! had to drag her out and clean up some... *


----------



## treevet (Nov 17, 2009)

dsm382 said:


> i have a buddy that has a buddy that owns a sheet metal shop, so i get all i want for free, just have to load them, HEAVY, 90% oak 4x4's 12' to 14' long, and most have oak cross ties.
> 
> have a couple of OLD chains to cut them up, with a few missing teeth...
> they are a PITA to cut up but after a couple years i have got it figured out pretty well, cept for all the nails, that you have to deal with when you unload ashes...
> ...



youuu miiiiiggghhhhtt beee a redneck if your splitter......


----------



## dsm382 (Nov 17, 2009)

treevet said:


> youuu miiiiiggghhhhtt beee a redneck if your splitter......


:hmm3grin2orange:

or if you 6yr old daughter does the splitting?


----------

